# Building a Helmet from Pepakura



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very cool blog about using pepakura and "Rondo" which is a mixture of fiberglass resin and Bondo auto body filler.

http://protagonist4hire.blogspot.com/2012/01/prop-building-101-part-1-building.html


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! Thanks for sharing the blog. I was thinking about trying fiberglass in an upcoming project and what he did is awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That method will make a prop that will last.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice. I've been wanting to do this for years! I was staring down a couple of cans of resin and Bondo right before the holidays. They actually made it into my shopping cart, but then the Christmas guilt hit and I put them back on the shelf. 

Ok, now that I am free to buy the materials, what do I make? Time to go Pepakura surfing!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I've gone back and read some other posts by this guy. He cracks me up! Thanks for the link Haunti! I've subscribed to his blog.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the link! That was great reading!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

ok, so that's cool


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

thats the most creative use for mustard i.ve ever seen :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I made a tombstone with fiberglass back in 2001. I does last a long time and is a little more expensive.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! good stuff to know! Thanks for posting it. Have made resin soaked paper and card stock things back in the 1980's, (model rocket tubes & fins) never dreamed you could add bondo! That software sounds like it will make life easier too.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's very cool.


----------

